# And so it begins



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well using my free beans to dial in my mc2 on my classic I was getting great looking shots and tasty drinks now I'm using fresh beans and looks like I'm back to being complete novice and shots all over the place, some sour some bitter, frustrating but I guess practice is the key.

I'm using non pressurised double basket with 16g coffee each time, same tamp each time, not weighing output but switch off at 2oz.

This is becoming an obsession


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How fresh are the beans?

Have they rested for 3+ days (ideally 5 or more)

You will need to adjust the grinder between beans too


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

They're just on 4 weeks old now but only opened today, think I may need to back off on grind a fair bit an see, I've gone back 3 half turns each drink today(only had 2), think the free stuff needed a really fine grind an these fresher ones don't.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Much improved today, upped dose to 21g an no burnt taste, creme still not great though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

At 4 weeks old expect the crema to be minimal

Gases will have dissipated by now


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I thought that might be the case,


----------

